
US-CERT Releases IP addresses, domains, and malware signatures used by Russians - grappler
https://www.us-cert.gov/security-publications/GRIZZLY-STEPPE-Russian-Malicious-Cyber-Activity
======
devoply
Imagine if non-state actors could make relationships between any two states
bitter. They could do that conceivably now. For whatever gain. For instance
country A attacks third world country B. country B's sympathetic hackers hack
country A from country B and force them into a confrontation. Who is working
for whom? Who actually knows. We're in that sort of cyber punk era. Like for
instance hackers from the Ukraine could do some shit to Russia as retaliation
via attacking US targets from Russia or vice versa. Whatever two states are
suspecting of each other could be exploited. Major actors have already been
playing these sort of games, now they are available for pretty much anyone to
exploit.

tl;dr You average Joe hacker can now potentially start wars from his mother's
basement.

~~~
tdkl
What's new here ? This was always the case (using foreign hacked boxes to hide
your origin) only now we're bombarded by this because of using it for
political show.

~~~
devoply
Not really, before you could potentially do a bit of economic damage to a
company. The threat now is more real to governments as far as I can tell. It's
possible for hackers to do real damage and I think that's what scares
governments. And those hackers don't actually need resources to pull it off.
And if you look at it from Obama's perspective. Say that it was true that this
sort of thing played some part in Trump getting elected. Well that means that
people like that can damage politics of a country, the most powerful country
in the world, with disastrous results. They know the damage it can cause
because they have used these tools, and they are scared. That's what new. They
weren't scared before.

------
est
previous discussion here

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13279600](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13279600)

~~~
mjolk
Worth noting as this submission has a much "stronger" title.

